# milk frother?



## markenki (Feb 23, 2013)

My wife recently gave me a Nespresso machine. I'm really enjoying the coffee it makes. What would be a good milk frother to use with it? Convenience is a big plus for me. I know that Nespresso makes the Aeroccino. Are there better options? 

Thanks for any recommendations!

Regards,

Mark


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 23, 2013)

I used one of those glass Bodum ones for a while; it worked pretty well. Kinda like a french press. Pour in the milk, work the plunger for a few seconds, then put the carafe in the microwave for 15-30 seconds. Works better then the frothers on the $70 espresso machines.


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 23, 2013)

Best frother I ever had was in the early 80's - it was cork with a hole and a bent tube. You put it in a tea kettle and the steam frothed the milk. Stupid simple and I've never seen another like it.


----------



## wenus2 (Feb 24, 2013)

When I upgrade my current frother, I'm going with one of these:
https://www.chriscoffee.com/La_Marzocco_GS3_Mechanical_Paddle_p/gs3-1g-mp.htm


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 24, 2013)

wenus2 said:


> When I upgrade my current frother, I'm going with one of these:
> https://www.chriscoffee.com/La_Marzocco_GS3_Mechanical_Paddle_p/gs3-1g-mp.htm



You are dreaming bigger than I do, I would be happy with the Alex Duetto 3.0. But as far as the frothing goes, that tea kettle & tube solution just sounds fascinating, so simple and I can see it work perfectly fine.

Stefan


----------



## Squilliam (Feb 24, 2013)

How much pressure did it provide? It would seem the espresso machines run at quite high pressures compared to what would come out of a kettle.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 24, 2013)

wenus2 said:


> When I upgrade my current frother, I'm going with one of these:
> https://www.chriscoffee.com/La_Marzocco_GS3_Mechanical_Paddle_p/gs3-1g-mp.htm




This is a highly recommended frother!


I picked up a pre-paddle one a few years ago for a wedding present to ourselves. The paddle version came out ~1 month after I took delivery.

It's an awesome machine. Might be overkill for a couple, but it's great when we have a group of people over, as it can keep cranking out shots.


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 25, 2013)

Squilliam said:


> How much pressure did it provide? It would seem the espresso machines run at quite high pressures compared to what would come out of a kettle.



Not a lot of pressure needed to froth milk. It worked just fine and with no moving parts could last a lifetime. I need to make a new one.


----------



## rriley (Feb 25, 2013)

I also have a GS3. Great machine, I don't think that it's overkill for anything or anyone, it makes better, more consistent coffee than anything it it's price range.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Feb 25, 2013)

i've never understood the cost of all these machines. Granted, I have never had a cup of normal coffee in my life so that kind of negates my opinion


----------



## markenki (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I'm giving the "Norpro Glass Froth Master " a try. If it doesn't work well, I'm only out a few bucks.


----------

